# lapping machine



## FdeLey

Alguien me puede ayudar con el significado en español de la siguiente frase:

Determine the production rate in pounds/hour of a lapping machine which produces 1,100 _gr/yd _laps at 116.38 _m/min_


----------



## lutapia

"Determinar la tasa de producción en libras por hora de una máquina esmeriladora/pulidora que produce 1,100 gr/yd por giro en 116.38 m/min"


----------



## FdeLey

Gracias Lutapia, no sabes cuanto te agradezco tu ayuda.


----------



## jalibusa

Me temo que el original habla de fibra de algodón, no de metalurgia. Aunque desconozco la terminología textil en español, _"1.100 gr/yd lap"_ es SIN DUDA referido a trabajo sobre fibra de algodón.


----------



## FdeLey

efectivamente hace referencia a fibra de algodón. Yo lo he encerrado en comillas en la traducción porque no se de qué hablan exactamente.


----------



## lutapia

Gracias por la aclaración jalibusa, entonces *lap* hace referencia a la tela que genera la máquina y no a las vueltas de ésta...

Entonces, el término en cuestión: *1,100 gr/yd lap* quedaría como "1,100 gramos por yarda de tela".

{Un comentario, la unidad de gramo es g y no gr como aparece acá, gr es la unidad de grano}

¡Espero ser de ayuda!


----------



## FdeLey

A los dos les agradezco mucho. ahora me quedó absolutamente claro. valga la aclaración en cuanto a gramos y granos


----------



## jalibusa

lutapia said:


> Gracias por la aclaración jalibusa, entonces *lap* hace referencia a la tela que genera la máquina y no a las vueltas de ésta...
> 
> Entonces, el término en cuestión: *1,100 gr/yd lap* quedaría como "1,100 gramos por yarda de tela".
> 
> {Un comentario, la unidad de gramo es g y no gr como aparece acá, gr es la unidad de grano}
> 
> ¡Espero ser de ayuda!


 
Lamento corregir nuevamente, pero el "lap" no es tela sino una etapa anterior, una "alfombra" de fibras más o menos ordenadas pero no tejidas.


----------



## lutapia

Gracias nuevamente por la aclaración jalibusa, ¿para eso es el foro no? nunca se termina de aprender... Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## FdeLey

Bueno, mi agradecimiento para ambos


----------

